# December Collective haul



## cassandra-ellen (Dec 27, 2008)

Here is what i have got

Mac
Carbon E/S
Club E/S
Satin Taupe E/S
Woodwinked E/S
Tempting E/S
Cranberry E/S
Expensive Pink E/S
Naked Lunch E/S
Brule E/S
Shroom E/S
Cocomotion Pigment
Vanilla Pigment
Prisim Blush
Dollymix Blush
Fix +

*Nars (Blushes)*
Armour
Outlaw
Angelika
Deepthroat
Striptease Lipgloss

*Shiseido*
Mascara Base

I will try to get photos up


----------



## iadoremac (Dec 27, 2008)

Here's what i got

Raizin blush 
Monogram l/s in flourish 
mac select spf foundation in nw47 
reflects bronze 
old english sheerspark pressed powder 
woodwinked e/s 
tempting e/s 
blot powder 
monodramatic l/g 
little darling 5 cool pigment


----------



## cupcake123 (Dec 28, 2008)

It was a Chanel Christmas for me from dh.  I got

1.  Glossimer in Giggle
2.  Rouge allure l/s
3.  JC blush in Rose Petal
4.  lipliner
5.  Perfume wardrobe -set of 5 miniature perfumes

and the very best item

6.  4-pc regular size Chanel Professional brush set with case.  I have the travel size and was really hoping for this.  I threw it onto my wishlist and figured dh would only choose 3 items but he got everything off the list.  He told the SA to just wrap it all up so I'm a happy camper right now.


----------



## cassandra-ellen (Dec 28, 2008)

Those all sound soo nice! 
How are you finding the cool pigments iadoremac?
I've never tried Chanel. Is it high quality cupcake123?


----------



## hooked*on*mac (Dec 29, 2008)

great Haul! Enjoy your new goodies =)


----------



## cassandra-ellen (Dec 30, 2008)

May as well add on what i got today;

Pro-palette
Freshwater E/S
Steamy E/S
Swish E/S
Creme De Violet E/S0


----------



## Kurtina88 (Jan 4, 2009)

I try to remember what i've got 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Benefit:
-Bad gal lash

Cargo:
-Beach blush in miami beach

Chanel:
-nail colour in black satin

Deborah:
-lipstick light creator 08
-nailpolish shine tech 17 (christmas present)

Gv beauty:
-Illuminating compact powder

Kiko:
-Blush in 103
-Pearly powder in 100
-Bling blush 03
-Eyeshadows number: 10, 12, 22, 23, 24, 30, 44, 54, 63, 65, 76, 83, 86
-Supergloss in 116
-Supergloss in 117

Lolita lempicka perfume

L'Oreal:
-Khol minerals 03

Mavala:
-Nal colour cream in mexico

Mac: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-Dazzleglass in date night
-Lustreglass in flshmode
-187 bush 
-carbon pro palette reill pan
-humid pro palette reill pan
-Pro palette blush (christmas present)
-Coygirl blush pro palette refill pan (christmas present)
-Pinch 'o peach blush pro palette refill pan (christmas present)
-Pink Swoon blush pro palette refill pan (christmas present)
-Scultp sculpting powder pro palette refill pan (christmas present)

Maybelline:
-Mineral blush quartz peach

Max factor:
-Eyeliner in 090

Prestige:
-Skin loving minerals shimmering trios 02 luster

Project eyeshadow and blush palette

Revlon:
-Top Coat

Sephora:
-Masca liner in green
-Masca liner in blue
-John frieda frizz-ease miracolous recovery
-Nail polish M03
-Nail polish L22
-Nail polish L23

Too faced:
-Shadow insurance






Maybe a little too much?


----------

